# Strip clubs as a place to loot



## Donkey (Mar 18, 2019)

I feel their be a wealth of things and people you could acquire and use for labor and items to use.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Ibtl

ibtb


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Donkey said:


> I feel their be a wealth of things and people you could acquire and use for labor and items to use.


got a deathwish or something? >>>> they are not only mobbed up but also located in the shithole areas of civilization - might as well wade into the junkies and brain dead tearing into the drugstores and liquor stores ....

if you're prepped correctly you don't need to go "salvaging" or "re-supplying" >>> it's raiding by any name you want to title it - you're either going to become a killer or get killed the first time you bust into a home/business running in quiet mode ....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Well @Donkey one would be a jack ass to raid such an establishment. Risk vs reward. Booze is a positive. Diseased hos may or may not be desirable depending on your tastes. The people that run them will likely be armed and connected to others that are also armed.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The strip joints in Jacksonville are famous for drug gang shoot outs.
And Jax gangs don't fool around, they use AK's and AR's often.

Ol' Donk wouldn't "fit in" there anyway. They'd tag him the moment he walked in.


----------



## Donkey (Mar 18, 2019)

Everyone is going to need to loot. you cant possibly have everything.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Donkey said:


> I feel their be *a wealth of* things and *people* you could acquire and use *for labor and* items *to use*.


Yeah, I've seen this show before.
I'm not touching it with a 10' pole.

I hope you've had your lead vaccination. You try this, you're gonna need it. Better spring for the herpes one too while you're at it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Donkey said:


> I feel their be a wealth of things and people you could acquire and use for labor and items to use.


Why do you think the strippers will show up for work when the S hits the fan?

I suspect the booze will already be gone by the time you arrive. Heck, the pole might even be gone.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Booze will likely be gone, but I hear you can use those pasties as coffee filters in a pinch.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The OP is complete douchebag, actually I hereby nominate him for the Grand Nozzle award at the annual douchebag convention.

Several years ago, I found myself in Miami, on business, when hurricane Wilma showed up. All power and all gas was out. The only place to buy food was a BBQ shack the local strippers had set up in the parking lot of the strip club. Those girls fed me a hot meal every day when nobody else could and for that I am eternally grateful. No sex expected or offered; they were just damn good kids that day.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

When anyone advocates looting I think someone should just get a rope.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

stowlin said:


> When anyone advocates looting I think someone should just get a rope.


Short rope.


----------



## Donkey (Mar 18, 2019)

stowlin said:


> When anyone advocates looting I think someone should just get a rope.


Everyone will loot when the time comes.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Brilliant! Absolutely brilliant! :vs_lol:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I aint looting anyone or place. I it will not go well for anyone coming here. As for the Strip clubs, they shut down one near here and happy it is gone. The crime and dark money went with it.


----------



## Donkey (Mar 18, 2019)

So if your starving to death. Or better yet your family is starving to death. You come across a camp with food. You won't loot... I call bullshit


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

This is a really dumb thread. Later jackass.


----------



## Donkey (Mar 18, 2019)

A Watchman said:


> This is a really dumb thread. Later jackass.


Sorry you cant think for yourself


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Donkey said:


> Sorry you cant think for yourself


Really dipshit?

Have you ever heard the phrase "Looters will be shot"? We take that phrase seriously here, regardless of whether you are looting a church or a strip club.

Morons like you are what is going to bring about SHTF and at the Inor household, mercy is in short supply.


----------



## Donkey (Mar 18, 2019)

Inor said:


> Really dipshit?
> 
> Have you ever heard the phrase "Looters will be shot"? We take that phrase seriously here, regardless of whether you are looting a church or a strip club.
> 
> Morons like you are what is going to bring about SHTF and at the Inor household, mercy is in short supply.


Lol again you missed the point but that's ok. I am sure as your starving to death with your family you can be grateful you disnt loot.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Donkey said:


> Lol again you missed the point but that's ok. I am sure as your starving to death with your family you can be grateful you disnt loot.


Your point is that it is okay to steal something that does not belong to you just because you need it. No, that is NEVER okay. Sorry retard, try again.


----------



## Donkey (Mar 18, 2019)

Inor said:


> Your point is that it is okay to steal something that does not belong to you just because you need it. No, that is NEVER okay. Sorry retard, try again.


Again you are completely a person who isnt even remotely able to think critically. You would let your family starve to death is so bullshit because it goes again the human nature. I suppose it looks cool to group as you shove ten big Mac's down your throat hole and take the electric scooter around Walmart that wouldn't ever loot if your family was starving to death. Some family man you are.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Donkey said:


> Again you are completely a person who isnt even remotely able to think critically. You would let your family starve to death is so bullshit because it goes again the human nature. I suppose it looks cool to group as you shove ten big Mac's down your throat hole and take the electric scooter around Walmart that wouldn't ever loot if your family was starving to death. Some family man you are.


You're toast in 3 2 1

You are the worst sock ever!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Donkey said:


> Sorry you cant think for yourself


You shouldn't allow yourself to be mistaken about my "thinking" ability. I think as soon as we tire of this cat and mouse game, were gonna call for your demise here at PF.
That's what I THINK.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Dude! You keep talking about my family starving to death. What the hell you gonna find to eat in a strip club??? Man, you got issues!


----------



## Donkey (Mar 18, 2019)

Chiefster23 said:


> Dude! You keep talking about my family starving to death. What the hell you gonna find to eat in a strip club??? Man, you got issues!


Food medical supplies beer and alcohol drugs and perhaps wrapons.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Donkey said:


> Food medical supplies beer and alcohol drugs and perhaps wrapons.


So do all Canadians act the way you do?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I have seen the insides of many strip clubs in my younger days. I never saw food in any of them. Medical supplies? Nope! I wouldn’t consider booze as worth the effort in a SHTF situation. I don’t use drugs. And weapons? What the hell do I need with a baseball bat or a crappy 38 revolver? 
Loot a strip club? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Donkey (Mar 18, 2019)

Chiefster23 said:


> I have seen the insides of many strip clubs in my younger days. I never saw food in any of them. Medical supplies? Nope! I wouldn't consider booze as worth the effort in a SHTF situation. I don't use drugs. And weapons? What the hell do I need with a baseball bat or a crappy 38 revolver?
> Loot a strip club? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Drugs can be used for pain killers. Medical supplies maybe it's only first aid but that's ok. Booze had plenty of uses. Weapons well take your pick and try thinking about the various places around you that could have anything of value.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Donkey said:


> Everyone is going to need to loot. you cant possibly have everything.


I personally invite you to attempt to loot any of Slippy's Strip Clubs..because the little fat chinaman who does my laundry loves him some donkey head! :vs_laugh:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> I have seen the insides of many strip clubs in my younger days. I never saw food in any of them. Medical supplies? Nope! I wouldn't consider booze as worth the effort in a SHTF situation. I don't use drugs. And weapons? What the hell do I need with a baseball bat or a crappy 38 revolver?
> Loot a strip club? :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


At most he may find a band-aid and a Steward sandwich from the vending machine.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Of all the items you listed, I grant you that booze is useful and valuable. But I consider risk vs reward. Strip clubs are usually located in pretty bad neighborhoods. So, do I want to risk encountering some ‘bad’ (probably armed) people to score some cheap booze? No thank you.
But that’s just my opinion.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

A looter is a thief. Plain, . . . simple, . . . straight forward, . . . no and's or but's about it.

Finding something along a road, . . . looking through an abandoned building for useful items, . . . scrounging thru a broken down neighborhood, . . . OK, . . . I can see that in certain times.

But breaking off a lock, kicking in a door, breaking a window and once inside, . . . just helping yourself to the contents.

You do that at my place and I'll guarantee you three things: I'll shoot you grave yard dead, . . . I'll dig a hole someplace out of sight and drop your dead body in it, . . . and I will not tell anyone it happened. 

And I suspect that the folks in the strip joint will do the same if you take your God-forsaken thieving ways there as well.

But I will give you little tip, . . . change your ways, . . . straighten up, . . . get the mellenial "me first" attitude out of your head, . . . then make a commitment to the Lord Jesus Christ. He promised to watch over us until time to bail on this world, . . . and I fully believe Him when He said, . . . "the righteous will never be forsaken, nor His seed left to beg bread".

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Donkey (Mar 18, 2019)

dwight55 said:


> A looter is a thief. Plain, . . . simple, . . . straight forward, . . . no and's or but's about it.
> 
> Finding something along a road, . . . looking through an abandoned building for useful items, . . . scrounging thru a broken down neighborhood, . . . OK, . . . I can see that in certain times.
> 
> ...


Ok Rambo chances are you dont have security you sleep at some point.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Donkey said:


> Food medical supplies beer and alcohol drugs and *perhaps wrapons*.


If you frequent strip clubs, you had better have a good supply of "wrapons" :vs_laugh:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Speaking of critical thinking, or lack there of, this conversation reminds me that when the fecal matter hits the oscillating blades, the stupid will die quickly. That is all. :shock:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> Dude! You keep talking about my family starving to death. What the hell you gonna find to eat in a strip club??? Man, you got issues!


Carpet and muffins. The only question is are they still warm and moist or cold and dry.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Donkey said:


> Everyone will loot when the time comes.


I have enough supplies to take care of me and mine for almost 1 year. I have that so i can avoid freaking idiots that have failed to plan.

by the time my food runs out there will be far fewer idiots and no place to loot.. but I will have have survived the death by idiot who thinks they need a 50 inch tv during a global economic melt down or that leave home to get an AC during a pandemic and power outage

telling preppers, who have planned so they do not have to be involved in the looting because they actually planned that "EVERYBODY will loot" is akin to sticking your willie into a hornets nest while shaking the hell out of the hive


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

By the time I get desperate enough to start looting, everything will pretty much be picked over by those who _didn't_ prepare. I'm sure the titty bars will be dry as a bone long before I get there.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Donkey said:


> Ok Rambo chances are you dont have security you sleep at some point.


he is a grouchy old man, he does not sleep he naps and he wakes up when a mouse breaks wind.. do you think you are going to sneak up on him? hell son - he will shot you dead before you know it

please he is smart


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I personally invite you to attempt to loot any of Slippy's Strip Clubs..because the little fat chinaman who does my laundry loves him some donkey head! :vs_laugh:


You are one sick puppy. LOL.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Donkey said:


> Again you are completely a person who isnt even remotely able to think critically. You would let your family starve to death is so bullshit because it goes again the human nature. I suppose it looks cool to group as you shove ten big Mac's down your throat hole and take the electric scooter around Walmart that wouldn't ever loot if your family was starving to death. Some family man you are.


This is a prepper's forum. The name should have been a hint. We see the gathering storm clouds and get ready. We don't sit around and think of how we might find something useful at a strip club.

The looter's forum is down the internet and to the left, somewhere.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Denton said:


> ............The looter's forum is down the internet and to the left, somewhere.


It's at the bus depot. Down the hall, third door on the right. Knock three times and cough twice. Wait for an response, then say, "Carlos the Cutter sent me."


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

You guys are giving the troll the attention he seeks.
FUQK that guy.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Deebo said:


> You guys are giving the troll the attention he seeks.
> FUQK that guy.


Oh, you know how we play with mice.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

I like how he's posting every 3 seconds early in the morning but when the Mods wake up and come on board then he pipes down.:roll:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Donkey said:


> Ok Rambo chances are you dont have security you sleep at some point.


I personally know my friend Dwight, and men 100 times as tough and mean as you think you are have tried to kill him.
Yet, he is still here. 
No, you are not even enough to amount to a pimple on the butt of the MEN who tried to kill Dwight, myself, and our Brothers.
If someone like you showed up at my place I would have absolutely no second thoughts about putting a 7.62 NATO round right into your face.

Amateurs, LOL


----------



## Donkey (Mar 18, 2019)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I personally know my friend Dwight, and men 100 times as tough and mean as you think you are have tried to kill him.
> Yet, he is still here.
> No, you are not even enough to amount to a pimple on the butt of the MEN who tried to kill Dwight, myself, and our Brothers.
> If someone like you showed up at my place I would have absolutely no second thoughts about putting a 7.62 NATO round right into your face.
> ...


Good luck I'll just wear a vfw hat offering 20 percent off at a buffet table. Trap set your dead


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

tic...tic...tic...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Deebo said:


> You guys are giving the troll the attention he seeks.
> FUQK that guy.


Actually Deebs, you are only HALF Correct...

I must admit that my intentions were not honorable and I only posted in this thread for my selfish delinquent reasons; Self Promotion.

You see, Slippy's Strip Clubs, "_*Slippy's Slits and Tits*_" just are not doing as well as they once were. And I foolishly used this thread to promote my entreuprenrial venture into the sleazy world of gentlemen's clubs. I am sorry and apologize to all...

So for retribution, I will give you all a bit of advise;

The reason that dancer is actually talking to you is not because you are;

Witty
Handsome
Sexy
Charming
Cool
Or she wants to date you...

It is because her rent is due, she is out of cocaine, needs to pay her pimp or her baby is out of formula...remember that the next time you decide to come to Slippy's Slits and Tits and know that the customer is always Number 1

:vs_box:


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Is Donkey and Whitedeath81 the same person?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Actually Deebs, you are only HALF Correct...
> 
> I must admit that my intentions were not honorable and I only posted in this thread for my selfish delinquent reasons; Self Promotion.
> 
> ...


Sometimes the truth is just so damn funny! Thanks Slip for the laugh! :vs_lol:


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> Speaking of critical thinking, or lack there of, this conversation reminds me that when the fecal matter hits the oscillating blades, the stupid will die quickly. That is all. :shock:


Can you imagine the humiliation at Judgment? "You died HOW!?!?" There were liquor stores, Food markets, armories, gun stores, Wal Marts, Costco outlets... all of which you could have visited well BEFORE this scenario, or try to loot afterwards... and you died trying to loot a STRIP CLUB!?!?"

:vs_laugh: :vs_blush:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

@Slippy I am disappointed that at Slippy's Slits and Tits that the customer doesn't come first. Geez. No wonder you having trouble.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Camel923 said:


> @*Slippy* I am disappoint that at Slippy's Slits and Tits that the customer doesn't come first. Geez. No wonder you having trouble.


Ya prolly never get kissed first....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> Is Donkey and Whitedeath81 the same person?


Shhhh!!
Don't tell anyone.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

This did not go well for Donkey.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

MisterMills357 said:


> This did not go well for Donkey.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

The OP is no longer here.

This thread is now closed.


----------

